# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle version 1.2.6 is released 19/11/2017

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update*  *Software V1.2.6  What is New ?* â€‹[First in the world] Make recovery to remove all kinds of screen lock without losing data on Samsung encrypted data â€‹[First in the world] Make ADB-Rooted recovery from official (recovery.img) and supports android 5.x/6.x/7.x â€‹[First in the world] Make recovery to fix dm-verity error to convert custom system to official (Rebuild sign dm-verity no bypass) â€‹[First in the world] Added Reset EFS for (SM-G950F/SM-G950FD/SM-G955F/SM-G955FD) FRP ON/OFF [NEW] Supports translating from recovery [UPDATE] Updated all make kernel features (fix some booting error after flash boot.EFT) [UPDATE] Updated make kernel to remove screen lock (supported models that was not supported) [UPDATE] Supported more Huawei devices flashing   *   
Note : Please Uninstall previous versions  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] OR الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  OR الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] OR
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

